# Job for military Officers in Dubai



## joao1212 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi

I´m a military officer (Lieutenant) from Portuguese Army.
I always wanted to go work in Dubai, is there any kind of jobs like security manager, that they accept military Officers?

Thank you


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

What professional qualifications do you have - degree etc ?


----------



## joao1212 (Nov 1, 2014)

I have a master´s degree in Military Sciences. I don´t know if this can give any chances in dubai for a job in security.

Do you think I can have any chance.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Security jobs here are 'mostly' done by guys from the subcontinent, who work for little money. You get the odd westerner working as security manager for BIG companies, doing all their procedures etc, but not many.

Most ex-military people here are working for private contractors doing military training and ops throughout the Middle East.


----------



## joao1212 (Nov 1, 2014)

Do you think it´s possible to get a job as a security manager, only with military experience? or do I need to have experience in the area of the company?
For example if it´s a 5 Star hotel, do I need experience in hotel´s security? Or maybe I can aply for that kind of jobs only with experience in military security?
Where do you think I can start looking for jobs in Dubai?
How much is the average salary for a security manager?

Thank you


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

joao1212 said:


> Do you think it´s possible to get a job as a security manager, only with military experience? or do I need to have experience in the area of the company?
> For example if it´s a 5 Star hotel, do I need experience in hotel´s security? Or maybe I can aply for that kind of jobs only with experience in military security?
> Where do you think I can start looking for jobs in Dubai?
> How much is the average salary for a security manager?
> ...


Realistically, no. They'll be looking for corporate security experience and qualifications. You can do online courses in corporate risk management, procedures and the like. Unless during your military experience you have done team training etc. Realistic salary? My hubby applied for one of these jobs and it was only about 15,000 Dhs and the job was basically 24/7 - not worth it. You really need to join recruiters that specialise in finding civilian jobs for ex-military personnel - there are none here.

Some jobs are advertised in the papers or with online recruiters - we did have a good laugh at what qualifications/experience people were asking for 10+ years military, police work, plus qualifications etc like seriously? Half these guys don't have a clue.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Speak to Transguard (Emirate's group), the boss there is called Duncan if i recall.


----------

